# Stem Plants in Search of Identification



## MaryD (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi--I started clearing up tanks and found a couple of mysteries that I don't know what they are...so, I took a couple of piccies, in hopes someone might recognize these... The marker is there for scale...I'd love to find out what plants I have growing here.

The first photo is a really massive grower--will zoom right out of the water--I've cut this back several times:










This second one is a slightly slower grower, but still got fairly massive (and has been cut back, too):










I rather suspect these plants are going crazy because I kept them a CO2 tank, so they have been cycling in hypergrowth (and I had to leave them there because the tank was, up to recently, infected with thread algae). Now that I have the algae gone, I'm going to move them to a non-CO2 tank to let them level off a bit...

This last plant is a shorter plant--I think it would stay at a more medium height. It also appears to have signs of a branching habit and the stem is more flexible (the first two plants have very brittle stems):










Any notions what these are? Thanks!


----------



## MaryD (Jan 6, 2009)

Spent a bit of time this morning with Kasselman and believe the first plant maybe a kind of Shinnersia Rivularis. That's a big maybe--it's just not a perfect fit, so I don't know.

So, the questions are still out there--any clues, folks?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You are right on the first one. Got an extra stem for tomorrow?

The second one is tougher. Bring that along for an ID if you can; it will be easier in person.

The last one is this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=339&category=genus&spec=Acmella


----------



## MaryD (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks a ton, Cavan--knew you'd know! Pretty surprised though about getting my Shinnersia ID correct! Actually, i have to credit you for being able to use Kasselman--until you wised me up on the scientific way to look at plants and the taxonomic characteristics, it was only a pretty picture book. 

Happy to share cuttings of the first two plants w/you (right now, I only have the single stem of the acmella), though I'm worried I might not make it to the meeting. I woke up today with a massive headache & slight nausea--right now I'm hoping tylenol will save me.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I just need to _Shinnersia_ for an eventual Plant Finder entry photo. Got plenty of the _Acmella_.

Hope you feel better! I've had a cold for quite a while myself.


----------

